# Hipshot vs Schaller Hannes



## Steinmetzify (Mar 18, 2013)

Got a sick idea for another custom build....for those of you who've had both, which do you like better?

I have the Hipshot sitting here waiting to go on another guitar, but have had no experience with either, really....next build will be a hard tail as well.

Thoughts? Input? Thanks!

Scott


----------



## mniel8195 (Mar 18, 2013)

personally i would pick the one that looks the coolest. You cannot go wrong with the hipshot on any guitar. I would imagine that the hannes may look strange on certain guitars.


----------



## skisgaar (Mar 18, 2013)

Is it a six string? Because Schaller don't make a 7 string Hannes. I have heard a lot of good things about both bridges though, and I personally love the look of the Hannes.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 18, 2013)

mniel8195 said:


> personally i would pick the one that looks the coolest. You cannot go wrong with the hipshot on any guitar. I would imagine that the hannes may look strange on certain guitars.


 
LOL....valid point, dude. The Hipshot does look badass...



skisgaar said:


> Is it a six string? Because Schaller don't make a 7 string Hannes. I have heard a lot of good things about both bridges though, and I personally love the look of the Hannes.


 
Yup, 6. I like the looks of the Hannes too, but the Hipshot looks so simple and cool. 

Was just wondering about resonance, playability, hand placements, shit like that.

Thanks guys


----------



## Tyler (Mar 18, 2013)

Ive heard the Hannes has more clarity, with it being its own piece of the bridge instead of all the strings being on a single piece.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Mar 18, 2013)

from an engineer's / my point of view the hannes would be more interesting.

the concept of the bridge is cooler, imo.

However it's higher [if my memory serves], which would lead to complications like either recessing it or angling the neck or doing something to compensate the higher heigth.
Plus Schaller has shown really stupid behaviour, concerning the bridge, so out of principle I'd go Hipshot.


----------



## Watty (Mar 18, 2013)

I've had both in ash-bodied guitars (better point of reference) and I can't say that I noticed a measurable tonal difference. However, I much prefer the look and physical feel of the Hannes (more surface area to rest your hand on). If you can stomach the extra cost, I'd go for the Hannes.


----------



## explosivo (Mar 18, 2013)

Watty said:


> I've had both in ash-bodied guitars (better point of reference) and I can't say that I noticed a measurable tonal difference. However, I much prefer the look and physical feel of the Hannes (more surface area to rest your hand on). If you can stomach the extra cost, I'd go for the Hannes.


Pretty much this. You're getting into that black magic, voodoo territory when you start comparing tonality, but if you dig the way they look, go for the Hannes. I don't know of another bridge that's more comfortable to play on.


----------



## Crabface (Mar 18, 2013)

Totally the hannes. So badass.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 18, 2013)

Scattered Messiah said:


> from an engineer's / my point of view the hannes would be more interesting.
> 
> the concept of the bridge is cooler, imo.
> 
> ...


 
I think the concept is cooler too, from a mechanical standpoint.



Watty said:


> I've had both in ash-bodied guitars (better point of reference) and I can't say that I noticed a measurable tonal difference. However, I much prefer the look and physical feel of the Hannes (more surface area to rest your hand on). If you can stomach the extra cost, I'd go for the Hannes.


 
Cost wouldn't really be an issue here....and I dig more area to rest my hand on...I'm a fan of blocked Floyds...I never use em, but dig the hand placement.
For reference, this would be going into a mahogany bodied guitar with an ebony top. Think it'd make a difference?



explosivo said:


> Pretty much this. You're getting into that black magic, voodoo territory when you start comparing tonality, but if you dig the way they look, go for the Hannes. I don't know of another bridge that's more comfortable to play on.


 
Comfort is always an issue Aaron.....might have to buy both and compare...can always put the other on a different guitar.

Thanks, guys...appreciate the thought put into your replies.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 18, 2013)

Watty said:


> I've had both in ash-bodied guitars (better point of reference) and I can't say that I noticed a measurable tonal difference. However, I much prefer the look and physical feel of the Hannes (more surface area to rest your hand on). If you can stomach the extra cost, I'd go for the Hannes.


Same here, I much prefer the aesthetic and feel of the Hannes. Not sure if there'd be any tonal difference but I doubt it.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 18, 2013)

I prefer the simple Hipshot. Less parts, built like a goddamn tank, lower profilfe and no giant screws mounting thru the body. Easy to obtain saddles of different material (brass, stainless, graphite, tusq), piezo saddles (6, 7 or 8 string). It's also less expensive. Pretty much a win across the board for me. Luthiers and companies use the Hipshot bridge because it's easy to install, maintain and it WORKS.

And it's not Schaller...which is a selling point right off the bat for me.

As for the Hannes having a "better sound" - i'll chalk that up to cork sniffing BS. If today's technology can duplicate a guitar sound that I have on a recorded track, i'm pretty sure the same device (axe, kemper or whatever) can be used to make up what you think you're missing.


----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 18, 2013)

Scattered Messiah said:


> Plus Schaller has shown really stupid behaviour, concerning the bridge, so out of principle I'd go Hipshot.



How do you mean SM?



canuck brian said:


> And it's not Schaller...which is a selling point right off the bat for me.



How come Brian? I get the feeling there's something going on with their products that I'm not aware of..

Agreed with your points on tone, but I've been becoming a big fan of the Hannes aesthetically. If they'd just man up and make a 7 and 8 string version, I'd be pleased. I'm that anal retentive kinda guy that wants to have every last piece of hardware in a guitar from the same brand, rather than parts from multiple companies.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 18, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> How do you mean SM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brian's refering to Schallers tactics in the past leaving a bad taste in the mouth of luthiers. Darren made i beleive it was either a 7 or 8 string hannes using official hannes saddles with a custom made back peice and received a cease and desist from Schaller.

that being said DO NOT start down that discussion path on this thread as this is for someone else looking for a different bridge providing what they are looking for


----------



## Black Mamba (Mar 18, 2013)

There will be a 7-string Hannes and 8-string Hannes bridge available this summer.


----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 18, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> Brian's refering to Schallers tactics in the past leaving a bad taste in the mouth of luthiers. Darren made i beleive it was either a 7 or 8 string hannes using official hannes saddles with a custom made back peice and received a cease and desist from Schaller.
> 
> that being said DO NOT start down that discussion path on this thread as this is for someone else looking for a different bridge providing what they are looking for



Noted, thanks Sep.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 18, 2013)

Let's sum up what happened with Schaller and Darren / Brian: Schaller paid for an exclusive license to the Hannes design and builds / sells the bridge. They have allowed a number of builders to make one-offs for custom instruments. Darren announced he was going to start making seven string versions as an option for the guitars he was building and selling. Schaller sent him a cease and desist letter telling him not to produce bridges using their exclusive design. Massive quantities of online bitching ensued. I believe the same thing happened to Jaden Rose building a fanned fret version of the bridge, with less online bitching as a result 

Sorry folks, there is nothing wrong with a manufacturer protecting a design they paid for an exclusive license to. It's also getting a little old seeing people with obvious axes to grind badmouthing the bridge / company every time it comes up.

To address the OP, I have not played a Hannes myself yet, but everybody that's played one that I've seen comments from that didn't have an axe to grind has said they're pretty awesome. I plan to get a guitar with one in the future. As for the Hipshot, I've played them, they're solid bridges.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 18, 2013)

technomancer said:


> To address the OP, I have not played a Hannes myself yet, but everybody that's played one that I've seen comments from that didn't have an axe to grind has said they're pretty awesome. I plan to get a guitar with one in the future. As for the Hipshot, I've played them, they're solid bridges.


 
Tech,

Thanks man....sounds like I can't go wrong with either....I dig the looks of the Hipshot a lot more...and I have one sitting on my desk right in front of me and I know it's a solid bastard. Thinking I'll buy both and see what happens.

Appreciate it!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 18, 2013)

steinmetzify said:


> Tech,
> 
> Thanks man....sounds like I can't go wrong with either....I dig the looks of the Hipshot a lot more...and I have one sitting on my desk right in front of me and I know it's a solid bastard. Thinking I'll buy both and see what happens.
> 
> Appreciate it!



Cool, good luck with the build


----------



## Gregori (Mar 18, 2013)

If I was in your situation, I'd probably go with the hipshot just because you already have it. I don't feel like the differences between the 2 is really worth buying a new bridge. But if you're building a guitar that would just look so much better with the Schaller, then you might as well use it.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 18, 2013)

Gregori said:


> If I was in your situation, I'd probably go with the hipshot just because you already have it. I don't feel like the differences between the 2 is really worth buying a new bridge. But if you're building a guitar that would just look so much better with the Schaller, then you might as well use it.


 
Honestly think the Hipshot would look way better on this one. Thanks for the input man.

P.S. Checked out your 1st build, the green one? SICK. I'd be impressed if you bought that for $1500-2k...for $410?! No contest.


----------



## Gregori (Mar 19, 2013)

steinmetzify said:


> Honestly think the Hipshot would look way better on this one. Thanks for the input man.
> 
> P.S. Checked out your 1st build, the green one? SICK. I'd be impressed if you bought that for $1500-2k...for $410?! No contest.



Thanks man! I'm very happy with it


----------



## wakjob (Mar 19, 2013)

steinmetzify said:


> Tech,
> 
> Thanks man....sounds like I can't go wrong with either....I dig the looks of the Hipshot a lot more...and I have one sitting on my desk right in front of me and I know it's a solid bastard. Thinking I'll buy both and see what happens.
> 
> Appreciate it!



Does it have the proper baseplate thickness for the build your planning?

They come in two sizes. .125 & .175.


----------



## Walterson (Mar 19, 2013)

I have used both in the past and tend to use the Hipshot more often now, simply because it is half the price (even in Germany) and you want hear the difference after the drums came in.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 20, 2013)

wakjob said:


> Does it have the proper baseplate thickness for the build your planning?
> 
> They come in two sizes. .125 & .175.


 
Yup, I'm good bro....thanks for the heads up though....that would have sucked.



Walterson said:


> I have used both in the past and tend to use the Hipshot more often now, simply because it is half the price (even in Germany) and you want hear the difference after the drums came in.


 
What I like to hear, man. Thanks!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Mar 20, 2013)

FWIW I saw Misha post about how he asked Doug from blackmachine if it's worth it for him to send his b6 to have the schaller put on in replace of the hip shot and Doug said it wasn't necessary and thinks a hipshot with graph tech saddles can be just as good (or something along those lines).


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 20, 2013)

JoeyBTL said:


> FWIW I saw Misha post about how he asked Doug from blackmachine if it's worth it for him to send his b6 to have the schaller put on in replace of the hip shot and Doug said it wasn't necessary and thinks a hipshot with graph tech saddles can be just as good (or something along those lines).


 
Good enough for Doug and Bulb means good enough for me. I dig the looks of the Hipshot better anyway. I'm gonna put the one I have on a HT strat build end of the month and see how I dig it....if it's comfortable enough I'll just stick with em.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 20, 2013)

steinmetzify said:


> Good enough for Doug and Bulb means good enough for me. I dig the looks of the Hipshot better anyway. I'm gonna put the one I have on a HT strat build end of the month and see how I dig it....if it's comfortable enough I'll just stick with em.



I could be totally wrong, but i think Graphtech makes the Hannes saddles.


----------



## Watty (Mar 20, 2013)

steinmetzify said:


> Good enough for Doug and Bulb means good enough for me.



I should think it's more about what works for you personally than what works for the "big names."


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 20, 2013)

Watty said:


> I should think it's more about what works for you personally than what works for the "big names."


 
Wasn't about big names, per se.....more about quality....if it's gonna go on a $10,000 guitar, and a guy that tours over the whole world uses it and it holds up to that abuse, then they can't be bad.

Like I said, it's going on a different build end of the month, and if I dig it, I'll order another for the new build too.


----------



## wakjob (Mar 20, 2013)

Maybe I'm the out guy here but, as much as I love the Hipshot and as great as it is, I like the *Gotoh* more. More like a traditional Fender hardtail but, with five mounting screws that are out at the corners, as opposed to three just behind the string holes.

Feels just as good if not better than the Hipshot on the side of the hand too.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 20, 2013)

wakjob said:


> Maybe I'm the out guy here but, as much as I love the Hipshot and as great as it is, I like the *Gotoh* more. More like a traditional Fender hardtail but, with five mounting screws that are out at the corners, as opposed to three just behind the string holes.
> 
> Feels just as good if not better than the Hipshot on the side of the hand too.


 
Nice.....I'll give that one a look too. Thanks for the input, man.


----------



## Watty (Mar 20, 2013)

steinmetzify said:


> Wasn't about big names, per se.....more about quality....if it's gonna go on a $10,000 guitar, and a guy that tours over the whole world uses it and it holds up to that abuse, then they can't be bad



And my point was that they're both high quality bridges that will stand up to the conditions you mentioned above. That said, it is about what will work better for you. I've tried both and prefer the Hannes, regardless of what anyone else happens to dig.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 21, 2013)

Watty said:


> And my point was that they're both high quality bridges that will stand up to the conditions you mentioned above. That said, it is about what will work better for you. I've tried both and prefer the Hannes, regardless of what anyone else happens to dig.



Point taken. Thanks man.


----------



## narad (Mar 21, 2013)

Watty said:


> And my point was that they're both high quality bridges that will stand up to the conditions you mentioned above. That said, it is about what will work better for you. I've tried both and prefer the Hannes, regardless of what anyone else happens to dig.



And honestly...we're talking fixed bridges. All of them "hold up to abuse" quite well. I agree - I'd just go with what's most comfortable (should know it about 2 months! )


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 21, 2013)

narad said:


> And honestly...we're talking fixed bridges. All of them "hold up to abuse" quite well. I agree - I'd just go with what's most comfortable (should know it about 2 months! )


 
Can't wait to see it, man!


----------

